# WOTOFO VAPOURS



## MoneymanVape (17/6/17)

Hi, any local venders getting stock of this rda?


----------



## Sir Vape (18/6/17)

Will be here next week at some stage

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (18/6/17)

Sir Vape said:


> Will be here next week at some stage


thanks. will order


----------

